# Serra ID please



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

just bought this guy via the canada classifieds, i have not even seen him yet in person, but i want a serra, and he looks healthy.
can i have some help ID please, here are the pics from the sale thread, as i said, i dont have him yet, so these are the only pics i can supply, i hope they work

























thanks all!


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

looks like a rhom to me


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> looks like a rhom to me


arent there different types of variations of rhoms though? any idea which kind this is?


----------



## jmax611 (Aug 6, 2006)

a rhom is a rhom but can differ depending on collection point. i would say best guess a gold diamond rhom. my buddy has one that looks the same as that one


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

jmax611 said:


> a rhom is a rhom but can differ depending on collection point. i would say best guess a gold diamond rhom. my buddy has one that looks the same as that one


btw, i never did say thank you before did i, thanks


----------



## MiGsTeR (Jan 19, 2008)

Definitely a goldfish


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

MiGsTeR said:


> Definitely a goldfish










waste of money


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

rhom


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

a rhom, could be from Guyana.


----------



## ghruza19 (Aug 25, 2008)

i say diamond rhom... how much ya get him for?


----------



## joey'd (Oct 26, 2005)

gold spilo Pir said:


> i say diamond rhom... how much ya get him for?


with tank and setup, 120$, either way, i think im happy


----------

